# Weiße Fläche -> Schatten einfügen?



## Dennis-S. (25. August 2003)

Hallo,
hab schon die Suche angewendet aber nichts passendes gefunden. WIe geht das, dass man eine komplett weiße Fläche hat und dort einen Schatten einfügen kann, sodass der Effekt ensteht, es wäre eine Fläche in der Mitte. Bsp 

Ich würd nämlich gern einen solchen Hintergrund (600*400) erstellen, den ich dann ganz links im Browserfenster (wie in dem Bsp) einfüge!

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!


----------



## TylerDurdenAux (25. August 2003)

Hi,

vielleicht:
Fülloptionen -> Schein nach außen -> dunkle Farbe!

versuch mal, ich glaube so müsste es gehen!


----------



## subzero (25. August 2003)

Ganz simple...

erstelle ein Bild (Bsp: 600x400 px)
in diesem Bild erstellst du ein weißes Viereck (es muss natürlich kleiner sein als deine 600x400 px z.b. 400x100 px)
dann erstellst du ein Viereck an genau der selben Stelle allerdings schwarz
dann wendest du Filter an (Filter/Weichzeichnungsfilter/Grauscherweichzeichner - dort stellst du z.b. 2 ein)
als nächstes musst du nur noch deine weichgezeichnete Ebene verschieben das es wie ein schatten aussieht.. 

total einfach...


----------

